# Casket Mailbox



## Tinman (Jul 5, 2007)

For 2010 we're remaking our old toe pincher coffin mailbox (scare mail) which is starting to give up the ghost after many Halloweens of weather and rain. With my neighbors help (Tim the toolman Taylor, actually Mike) this is what we have so far:










It still needs a good undercoat of paint with a bronze topcoat and endcaps on the side rails. My old mailbox had a small red shovel for the mail alert flag, but I could not find a good place to mount it on this one so I'll just have to manually check.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Wow that looks awesome.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

Great mailbox, man I wonder if the HOA would let me change mine out...wait, I'm the secretary, so I'm sure I could "fabricate" authorization! lol


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

I love that mailbox!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

awesomeness!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow. I need one of those. Nice!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's too cool. Everyone here will want one.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

If I were a mailperson, I would love seeing something like that on my route


----------



## billman (May 3, 2006)

That is Awesome!!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Absolutely the best mailbox I have ever seen! Awesome job!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

That's great. Bolt that puppy down well so it doesn't get stolen.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

That is without a doubt the coolest mailbox I have ever laid my eyes upon. You could sell those for sure. Awesome work!


----------



## infestdead (Aug 3, 2010)

that is amazing great craftsmanship, love it, hope your mail man is not easily spooked


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Tom, that is fricken AMAZING! I LOVE it. I'll be placing my order once I'm ready to move....how perfect for a haunt themed B&B...


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Very COOL!


----------



## mic214 (Jun 22, 2010)

That is way cool...!!!!!


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

OMG, that is fricken mega cool!


----------



## lisa48317 (Aug 18, 2010)

That's beautiful! The craftsmanship is excellent! I hope your mail person appreciates that!


----------



## Tinman (Jul 5, 2007)

Here's and updated picture with the painting top coat finished. The handles need to be brushed and the mailbox post needs to be put together. I was thinking either skulls and bones or a small grim reaper (3 foot) figure carrying the casket (mailbox ) on his back to hide the metal pole. It also has a brass plate coming for the front door (to hide the visible hinge). The local trophy shop is engraving it for me - "SCARE MAIL"


----------



## Tinman (Jul 5, 2007)

The casket is actually a dark bronze though it looks more pewter in the picture under the flourescent lights in my neighbors garage.


----------



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

Much coolness. My mail lady would freak!


----------



## Tinman (Jul 5, 2007)

The finished Mailbox Pictures with the Scare Mail plate and the white Grim Reaper attached to the pole. I had to cut, drill and wire the fingers to be bendable.:


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

If I was a mailperson, I'd be worrying about my hands every time I put letters (especially bills) In your mailbox!!! WOW!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This is the best mailbox EVER!:jol:


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

That is just beyond-words-awesome. I bet you catch people stopping and taking pics of your mailbox, lol!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Wonder if the post office will just drop off their dead letters? Doh! OK, that pun sucked, but the mailbox doesn't. It's friggin' awesome!


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

Too cool and I would love to have one myself!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That looks amazing! I don't think my community rules would allow us to have a mailbox like that.


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

That's awesome. But I'd be concerned about not getting any mail at all. Unless it meets certain specifications and/or is approved by the local postmaster, the delivery person may not deliver your mail. We've had a @#*$! as a delivery person who didn't deliver mail to my neighbor because his mailbox did not meet the USPS code.

Check out sections 2.2 & 2.3 in this link: http://pe.usps.com/archive/html/dmmarchive1209/D041.htm


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

If you decide that you would like to try to market these, please shoot me a pm on here. That is awesome! I would definitely buy one from you, unless you wanted a ridiculous price for one.


----------



## Tinman (Jul 5, 2007)

psyko99 said:


> That's awesome. But I'd be concerned about not getting any mail at all...


I'm not concerned about not getting mail at all, actually I did not expect to get mail in the previous toe pincher mailbox. It was expected to be just part of the graveyard display. Our real mailbox is on the wall of the house. The first year we put it up we did not get mail for a day or two until I looked in the coffin mailbox and found the missing mail. So it's not a problem here.

By the way the original idea for the mailbox and shovel flag came from an old Jack Davis ad in an EC comic from the 50's:


----------



## spinachetr (Nov 9, 2009)

It's awesome!! Unfortunately they'll be selling cheap plastic knockoffs of this in Spirit next year for $129.95.


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

That's good it just being a prop. I love the cartoon.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I'm placing my order for one now. I won't need it until I move away...I'd never put it up here and then just have to take it back down. That gives you a year or so to decide if you'd like to sell me one..lol


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Hey Tinman,

Great prop. You wouldn't happen to have any picts of the box being built would you?

I can see the top is made from Crown molding. But it would be nice to see the under lying structure.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

That thing is cool as hell.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Tinman, that mailbox is absolutely stunning! BRAVO!


----------



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

I just got to see this mailbox in person yesterday and Tom was right to keep putting it away because I was so ready to steal it. The photos of it are awesome. In person it's even more so. Great work, Tom!

Rich


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

That's pretty cool Tinman. Nice detail!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Rich, you would have had to get past me to steal that mailbox (and I'm bigger than you  ). That mailbox is more beautiful in person. I want one SOOOO bad. Hmmm....maybe Tom pulled my name in the Christmas secret gift exchange...*hint..hint*


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

AWWWW I WANT ONE!!! That is AWESOME!!


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

That is awesome......great job..


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

That's a real work of art! I'd have on display up on the mantle rather than the front yard. Beautiful!


----------



## Tinman (Jul 5, 2007)

I got the first mail delivered in the box today (a different mail person was on the route today)



SpectreTTM said:


> Hey Tinman,
> 
> Great prop. You wouldn't happen to have any picts of the box being built would you?
> 
> I can see the top is made from Crown molding. But it would be nice to see the under lying structure.


It is all assorted wood except for the handles, two cabinet magnets for the door a brass hinge and the 'scare mail' plate to cover the hinge (made by my local trophy shop...)

A few pictures of it being built are here:
halloween 2010 pictures by leahs_dad - Photobucket


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Thank you Timman.

The picts are very helpful.


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow this is just amazing. Great work.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

I deliver mail and I would be so excited if I seen this box on my route.
Great job!!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

great work very very cool


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

This is just beautiful! GREAT WORK!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

That is just gorgeous. I hope it is bolted down or something.


----------

